# 2017/2018 Sneak Peak - Capita Black Snowboard Of Death



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Couldn't even make it to the 90 second mark. That dude's annoying as fuck.


----------



## Chuck Norris (Feb 20, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> Couldn't even make it to the 90 second mark. That dude's annoying as fuck.


:laugh2::laugh2:
He definitely likes to be obnoxious, I get how people could hate it, but I prefer it to a crazy boring snowboard review.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That wasn't a "review" though, that was just a total fluff piece by a guy who didn't even understand the tech behind the board.


----------



## Chuck Norris (Feb 20, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> That wasn't a "review" though, that was just a total fluff piece by a guy who didn't even understand the tech behind the board.


It's just supposed to give people a look at some of the tech and looks on next years boards. We all know Snowboard reviews are kind of a joke. You're a little too salty right now...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> It's just supposed to give people a look at some of the tech and looks on next years boards. We all know Snowboard reviews are kind of a joke. You're a little too salty right now...


Not salty, it's just that these types of "reviews" are everywhere and have become the norm. They're useless. Zero insight, just spewing marketing language.


----------



## BunnySlope (Mar 27, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> Not salty, it's just that these types of "reviews" are everywhere and have become the norm. They're useless. Zero insight, just spewing marketing language.


"It's super tech" though.


----------



## Chuck Norris (Feb 20, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> Not salty, it's just that these types of "reviews" are everywhere and have become the norm. They're useless. Zero insight, just spewing marketing language.


To be fair he does go over what their marketing terms mean. Like FSC core, he explains that it's wood from forests where they replant the trees at the rate they are being cut down, he doesn't just say "Mountain profile camber" he explains what Capita's mountain profile camber is Etc... (lots of reviews dont). From there it's up to someone to make judgements on whether a stiffer board with a mountain camber is something that would suit their style of riding.


----------



## Tantin (Apr 17, 2017)

Seems like the new BSOD is stiffer. Can anyone describe me how stiff was the previous (16/17) one? Compare to something. I like this board but confused with it flex a little.


----------



## Chuck Norris (Feb 20, 2017)

Tantin said:


> Seems like the new BSOD is stiffer. Can anyone describe me how stiff was the previous (16/17) one? Compare to something. I like this board but confused with it flex a little.


New BSD is 7/10 Flex rating, Last season's was 6.5/10 so it got slightly stiffer, but still pretty noticeable. (Consider last season their stiffest board was an 8 and softest was a 4, so .5 is a noticeable difference.)


----------



## Tantin (Apr 17, 2017)

Chuck Norris said:


> New BSD is 7/10 Flex rating, Last season's was 6.5/10 so it got slightly stiffer, but still noticeable.


I see. But I never had Capita, so this numbers don't tell me anything untill every brand has their own flex scale. I saw a few reviews at 2017 BSOD and they all noted that it's 'too soft for a freeride board'

Also I impressed this wah-paw technology at the tips. Theay are looking like the sharpest and the biggest amount of rocker among all boards that I had ever seen. But maybe it only seems so )


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Chuck Norris said:


> To be fair he does go over what their marketing terms mean. Like FSC core, he explains that it's wood from forests where they replant the trees at the rate they are being cut down, he doesn't just say "Mountain profile camber" he explains what Capita's mountain profile camber is Etc... (lots of reviews dont). From there it's up to someone to make judgements on whether a stiffer board with a mountain camber is something that would suit their style of riding.


He basically just reads out the product spec sheet/catalogue page. And he still manages to mess up a bunch of points. I don't care about his antics but to be plain wrong on basic stuff is just pathetic and embarrassing...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> He basically just reads out the product spec sheet/catalogue page. And he still manages to mess up a bunch of points. I don't care about his antics but to be plain wrong on basic stuff is just pathetic and embarrassing...


This. If a "review" offers nothing that can't be found in the catalogue or on the company's website, it's completely useless.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Tantin said:


> I see. But I never had Capita, so this numbers don't tell me anything untill every brand has their own flex scale. I saw a few reviews at 2017 BSOD and they all noted that it's 'too soft for a freeride board'
> 
> Also I impressed this wah-paw technology at the tips. Theay are looking like the sharpest and the biggest amount of rocker among all boards that I had ever seen. But maybe it only seems so )


The "Wah-Pow" tips are legit. Normal, everyday riding you don't notice them at all. But, in powder, it definitely makes the tips damn near unsinkable. They just want to pop right back up. For ground tricks, I could see how they'd be beneficial, but the Capita I have is on the stiffer end of the spectrum and I'm not doing a ton of buttering around on it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Dear god that video was bad. New BSOD is way stiffer than the 2017. It's definitely going back to its roots.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Dear god that video was bad. New BSOD is way stiffer than the 2017. It's definitely going back to its roots.


What's going to be the major difference between it and the Mercury? There for awhile it really felt like they were sort of trending toward positioning the BSOD as sort of a all-mountain/powder freestyle sort of stick and letting the Mercury take over as the more harder charging deck.


----------



## Tantin (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> What's going to be the major difference between it and the Mercury? There for awhile it really felt like they were sort of trending toward positioning the BSOD as sort of a all-mountain/powder freestyle sort of stick and letting the Mercury take over as the more harder charging deck.


Mercury is the quiver of one do it all, all mountain freestyle. BSOD is the hard charging going to blast into next week all mountain board with more emphasis on freeride than freestyle.


----------

